# How does deactivation/reactivation work?



## Rageforthemachine (May 18, 2016)

I have a 4.62 rating so obviously deactivation is on my mind? I get it you can't log in when deactivated but what is the process to get reactivated? And once you do how do you proceed from there? Do you have a certain time to get your score up? If your score rises than dips again is that automatic deactivation again?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

your first question should be "how am i going to improve my ratings"....else, the rest does not really matter


----------



## mnorton (Dec 8, 2015)

my rating went to a 4.13 in the first 25 trips. Uber told me to bring it up or else. They checked after the next 25 trips and I was at a 4.6. They let me keep driving. now I have 617 rated trips and I am at 4.86


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I was up to 4.7 about 2 weeks ago and now I am down to 4.65.....
389 trips, 300 rated, 243 five stars.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

NachonCheeze said:


> your first question should be "how am i going to improve my ratings"....else, the rest does not really matter


Agree. It's not that hard to get 5 stars. I have an 8 year old prius with 200k miles on it and I have a 4.90 rating. Drive smooth. You will get better MPG and the pax will have a better experience. One thing I do to keep the jerky driving in check is to keep an eye on the rear view. If they are on their phone, and look up, it's because you are driving like an a hole.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

one thing is certain if your rating is low, and your car is smoke free and clean it will drive you crazy trying to find out whats wrong, alot of it is that people think 4 stars is a good rating, so its ubers fault for not focing people to comment why they rated less than 5. The fact you can get fired when 8/10 trips is a 5 star is a joke, esp with them pushing pool which wall cause ratings to crash


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

any update on the situation, if you havent got any warnings you should be fine what is your rating now??


----------

